# Shaq Dedicates Game To Rick Adelman...



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

...and says he had to listen to the clown while taking a dump!

I was rolling all over the floor as Hannah Storm tried to explain that one away!!! :laugh:


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

What? What did I miss here? In what context did he say that, Ron? I hate missing things. Makes me feel like.... I'm missing out.

Hehehehe


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

O'Neal dedicated his near triple-double to Sacramento King Coach Rick Adelman, who, four days after being eliminated by O'Neal, griped again that no one has the courage to officiate the Laker center. O'Neal made 12 of 14 free throws, often posing over the swishes, his right wrist hinged poetically over his head.

"Can I go a day without somebody saying something negative about me?" O'Neal asked rhetorically. "So, that's for those who question me. I was upset today."

Shaq siad he heard about Adelman while taking a dump.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

I think Shaq was also referring to the fact that he didn't even go over the FT line while shooting FTs in that game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nice to see that Rick Adelman is doing all he can to assure the 3peat...


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Wonder if Shaq was referring to Adelman on "last word". I actually haven't seen that particular segment but I can only imagine was RA was saying. I think Romey mentined that in his opening next day.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

It's funny how Shaq talks a lot of crap AFTER the series is over, but while it was still going he was nearly silent in interviews... :laugh: 




P.S.

Shaq does step over the line on FT's. Not all of the time, but he does do it....


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Shaq does step over the line on FT's. Not all of the time, but he does do it....


Yes he does. But he didn't do that much in the last game. In fact he may not have done it even ONCE in that game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Actually Shaq was talking crap about the Kings cheating and Vlade flopping all series long.

And yes he does step over the line on FTs. But lane violations by the rebounders occur on almost every shot in the NBA and the refs never call it. Why should they call it on the shooters?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:laugh: 

Sure, he said he doesn't have to flop and that the Kings cheat, but after a big game I don't remember him dedicating it to a member of the Kings organization...

However, AFTER the series is over, he gets brave.... :grinning: 


I agree with you, lane violations shouls be called. However, they don't occur as often as you claim they do...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> Wonder if Shaq was referring to Adelman on "last word". I actually haven't seen that particular segment but I can only imagine was RA was saying. I think Romey mentined that in his opening next day.


"(Friday's) game was dedicated to Rick Adelman. I'm at home, in the bathroom, flipping through the channels, and he's complaining about how I'm stepping over the line. So that game's dedicated to him. I don't believe people still question me after all the tough times and all the hard work I've been through. The more you cry, and the more you complain, the madder I get. The madder I get, the more I have to dominate. So thank you, Mr. Adelman."


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *naesdj *
> 
> 
> "(Friday's) game was dedicated to Rick Adelman. I'm at home, in the bathroom, flipping through the channels, and he's complaining about how I'm stepping over the line. So that game's dedicated to him. I don't believe people still question me after all the tough times and all the hard work I've been through. The more you cry, and the more you complain, the madder I get. The madder I get, the more I have to dominate. So thank you, Mr. Adelman."


Even more reason to look forward to Lakers-Kings next year.

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## GoLakers (Jun 7, 2002)

Interesting point about the Kings inspiring the Lakers. Rick Fox has already said that the Lakers will be double motivated in the off-season to get ready for NEXT season. Kobe and Shaq have made threatening promises which can only bode ill for Sacto and the rest of the league.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yea, Yea, Yea......

Lets all go run and hide because Kobe threatened us???  

It still comes down to basketball and the Kings are still going to be tough to beat.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree. From what I have seen Lakers better reload and get a real PF and/or PG if they wanna get past Sacto for a 4peat next year. IMO PF spot is where they should be looking to improve. Kobe/Fish/Lindsey could probably do better job on Bibby next year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Improve PF? Horry averaged a double-double for the series. All the Lakers need is to ask Fisher to bring his NBA finals shooting to next years series. And give Kobe more time on Bibby


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok I was referring to replacing Maki with someone who can play 4/5 Jemel. I should have been more clear. I am completely disappointed in Maki. I thought he was gonna be much better than what he has shown.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He showed flashes in the regular season, paticularly when Shaq was out, and in the Spurs series. But I don't really think he complements Shaq well and is more of a natural center. I agree with you, Horry can't handle his playoff load for 82 games.


----------



## GoLakers (Jun 7, 2002)

It always comes down to Basketball.

From what I've seen so far, no team has mailed it in out of fear. So perhaps I wasn't suggesting that in my post....

My point is that a motivated and determined Kobe/Shaq right from the off-season is decidedly more dangerous than the alternative. If Shaq can come back in some sort of shape, we'd 4-peat, no question.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, my point is that the Lakers are going to play hard regardless. They aren't going to go try really really hard because they are mad about Adelman's comments. It still will come down to who plays better.....


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *GoLakers *
> Interesting point about the Kings inspiring the Lakers. Rick Fox has already said that the Lakers will be double motivated in the off-season to get ready for NEXT season. Kobe and Shaq have made threatening promises which can only bode ill for Sacto and the rest of the league.


yeah, but Sac took a huge step this year and almost got over the line. They pushed the Lakers to the brink.

Next year they might just push them over it, despite what promises are made.

Anyone can make promises


----------

